# WorldMark exchange question



## rwpeterson (Mar 16, 2012)

We have a trade through RCI into a 1 bedroom unit at a WorldMark resort.  When we check-in, if a 2 bedroom unit is available, can we upgrade to the 2 bedroom unit if we pay a fee?

TIA


----------



## ronparise (Mar 16, 2012)

Id call the resort in question and ask them

You may get your answer here, but there is a Worldmark owners forum 

http://www.wmowners.com

you may get your answer quicker there.


----------



## cotraveller (Mar 16, 2012)

rwpeterson said:


> We have a trade through RCI into a 1 bedroom unit at a WorldMark resort.  When we check-in, if a 2 bedroom unit is available, can we upgrade to the 2 bedroom unit if we pay a fee?
> 
> TIA



In general, the answer is no.  Reservations can only be made or changed through the WorldMark Vacation Planning Center.  It never hurts to ask when you arrive though.  Exceptions may happen.


----------



## sue1947 (Mar 16, 2012)

What resort and when?  If it's a popular one, no chance.  If there is lots of availability; maybe but chances are very very slim; I've never heard of this happening.  When the front desk gets these types of questions, they will refer you to the vacation planning center phone number.  

Wyndham is the developer/manager and lost a court case that resulted in them taking back some units in some resorts.  These will likely be up for rental.  Any upgrade via an exchange will likely come from this pool with an extra fee attached.

Sue


----------



## LLW (Mar 17, 2012)

rwpeterson said:


> We have a trade through RCI into a 1 bedroom unit at a WorldMark resort.  When we check-in, if a 2 bedroom unit is available, can we upgrade to the 2 bedroom unit if we pay a fee?
> 
> TIA



I don't think they have any upgrading for a fee program. Generally, trading inventory is separate from other inventory. There are often specific units reserved for exchangers only. And the front desk does not have the power to change reservations, other than in an emergency situation, and only when the reservation center is not open. It is very centrally controlled. It has to be for such a big system with so many resorts (over 70), and check-ins and check-outs on any day of the week, with unit assignments by the computer. When owners want to make changes, they will have you talk to headquarters on the phone.

What resort and dates?


----------

